# Rae Dunn Halloween—looking for and finding for others



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I know there is a thread already for TJM/Marshall‘s/Homegoods but I thought I’d create a separate thread dedicated to those who are looking for specific items or would be willing to pick up and send items to others.

If there’s something you are looking for specifically, post it here. Or if you have extras of something that you found that you’d like to share, post that here as well.

Let’s see if we can help out some fellow collectors this Halloween season!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm in , there are a few things I want and I'm willing to help find things for others.

all I really want are mugs and canisters. Mugs : Hocus Pocus, potion, magic, toxic , toil and trouble and cackle with delight.
as far as canisters go, I'm not even sure what I want if any at all so I need to think about that one.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I'm in , there are a few things I want and I'm willing to help find things for others.
> 
> all I really want are mugs and canisters. Mugs : Hocus Pocus, potion, magic, toxic , toil and trouble and cackle with delight.
> as far as canisters go, I'm not even sure what I want if any at all so I need to think about that one.



ohhhh yay! We’ve got one person already! 

The toile and trouble and cackle with delight mugs were from last year and I haven’t seen anything yet on those if they’re going to be rereleased. I ended up buying those online (overapid) because I really wanted them. But you never know, there is still time for them to be rereleased since it seems like there are SOOOOO many new things this season. From what I’ve been seeing, it looks like the colored mugs are gonna be hard to find. I went to this one Marshall’s and this woman beat me to the back of the store literally by seconds and beelined for the tank that was there and took 2 boxes right off of it (4 mugs in each box) and I saw her open them and pulled one mug out to see which one she got and all I saw was that they were the colored ones. She took both boxes! 

I will post what I am looking for as well, and I’m like you, looking for mostly just mugs and canisters, and maybe 1 of the cauldrons. I’d suggest if you can find a picture of what you’re looking for to post that, since that will be much easier for people to remember visually, especially when there are several variations of the same thing out there. For example, “Basic Witch”. They rereleased last years mug, which is black with orange interior and orange writing, but there’s also a new one with a mug topper on it this year and I think the lettering may be different colors. I think it’s black with white lettering, and I’m not sure if it’s colored inside or not since it has the topper on it. I haven’t been able to find any yet, since my stores are pretty barren. So far I’m just seeing the ceramic pumpkins.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

yeah I was going to post pictures once I had the chance to save some and load them. I don't really care what color. but I'm going to post some anyway.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Colors can be switched ect. I've seen green hocus pocus and orange toxic. I don't care which has what color. I would like at least one green and one purple though. I have a few orange already so green and purple are top of my list.

Also , if i find something someone else is looking for I only want what it cost and cost of shipping. I don't ask anymore money. I can't stand people on mercari now asking 75 dollars for a 6 dollar mug.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

All I'm looking for now is the tiny boo cauldron. It would make the perfect sugar dish for my witchy coffee bar.


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

I can help look, my store doesn't seem to get that picked over. I went there today and no sign of anything yet.


----------



## ThedaBara (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you so much for this thread! My local HomeGoods is already putting some of the Rae Dunn items out, but I've already spotted re-sellers hoarding things 

Ok, so I don't need *all* of these, but just one would be awesome and greatly appreciated(especially if it's the doggie treats canisters)




































Of course, I will keep an eye out for any items posted here. I will be going to Home Goods on a regular basis for the next couple of weeks. Thank you again!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

Yasss! I’m a sucker for her halloween line! The only one I’m currently searching for is the black/white Hocus Pocus. I live in NC in an area with lots of resellers, so it’s a battle to get anything Halloween related.


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

I’m in for the hunt!! I’ll be out poking around 1-2 times per week. I’m on the lookout for the Hocus Pocus and Potion mugs... honestly, I might just buy things as I see them since we’re in the Rae Dunn hunger games: hauntess vs reseller 😂👿 

I’ll post what I find or message if I see something someone wanted.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

deadhouseplant said:


> I can help look, my store doesn't seem to get that picked over. I went there today and no sign of anything yet.


I’m going to go out on a limb and say that if you haven’t seen anything yet, it’s because someone’s beating you to it. I know there are areas that are behind with receiving shipments, but people are clearing the shelves as fast as the stuff is being put out. Majority of the stores in my area are still bare, not one single Halloween item, but I know for a fact they’ve gotten stuff in. There are just tons and tons of resellers and it just keeps getting worse.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

ThedaBara said:


> Thank you so much for this thread! My local HomeGoods is already putting some of the Rae Dunn items out, but I've already spotted re-sellers hoarding things
> 
> Ok, so I don't need *all* of these, but just one would be awesome and greatly appreciated(especially if it's the doggie treats canisters)
> View attachment 733676
> ...


Damn, I literally just saw these canisters at one of my stores on Tuesday! There were 2 each of the pet canisters, I bought Lick for Treats and left the other 3. I went back the next day and it was all gone. I’ll keep an eye out for these for you. I feel like Trick for Dog Treats should be easy to find since it’s a rerelease.

No sightings of any candles in my area yet (at least from me), so I’m already on the lookout for those! I love both of those you posted!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> Yasss! I’m a sucker for her halloween line! The only one I’m currently searching for is the black/white Hocus Pocus. I live in NC in an area with lots of resellers, so it’s a battle to get anything Halloween related.



What part of NC are you in? I am also in NC....perhaps we are neighbors!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Here are just a few things I’m looking for, would love to find any of these canisters. I love pretty much all gnomes so this spooky gnome is a must for me! And while I do love all of the new colored mugs that came out this year and would buy them if I had the opportunity, I’m always drawn to the black & orange ones, so these 3 in particular are high up on my list to find. I’m all about the witches and cats


----------



## Halloween Hooker (Aug 7, 2020)

disembodiedvoice said:


> View attachment 733644
> 
> 
> Colors can be switched ect. I've seen green hocus pocus and orange toxic. I don't care which has what color. I would like at least one green and one purple though. I have a few orange already so green and purple are top of my list.
> ...


This is what I’m looking for this year too! In green! This green is amazing!


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm now looking for this canister and these salt and pepper shakers. For the salt and pepper shakers I thought I'd check mercari and yikes people want $90usd. They are out of their minds. How cute is this hat canister though?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

What part of NC are you guys in ? I'm headed that way on Tuesday for a couple of days, probably no since in looking if its the stores you guys frequent with no luck.
I'm in TN and the Dunnies are rabid, seriously, if you are not standing at the door the second it opens you won't find anything. My stores all of them put it out in the morning and no other times , so they show up and grab all of it, they don't leave one piece behind, they keep what they want and try to sell the rest and ridiculous prices.
I used to find some pieces behind the counter after they would return once they couldn't sell it but now with Covid they have it covered and wont just hand it to you, so that went out the window,
Halloween was never in it anyway. Christmas and halloween seem to be the most sought after and they don't let it go lol


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

The sad part is , I just want a couple mugs. Not asking for the world, not asking for the whole collection and they just won't leave anything for other folks. There is one particular guy here who loads up everything, even the other Dunnies talk carap about him. I can go to a store and several different times of the day and he will be there each time. It's crazy really.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I love the colored mugs, although I don't usually go for the Rae Dunn stuff. Last year I noticed a good amount at HG's around here so I will keep my eyes open for anything you guys post. Am planning a run this weekend.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m in the Charlotte area and the number of resellers have increased tenfold it seems. I’ve found a few things, but nothing even close compared to the number of new things that have been released that I should be able to walk in any store and find. Everyone these days can only see the dollar signs. And the new way to sell an item is to ”waffle” it on the Facebook groups, so one mug can easily yield $150 for that person. It’s so crazy it’s ridiculous! Anyway, I could go on and on about it but id rather just focus on how we can help each other here! As long as everyone posts pics, I’ll do my best to keep an eye out for them!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

HighPriestessIce said:


> I'm now looking for this canister and these salt and pepper shakers. For the salt and pepper shakers I thought I'd check mercari and yikes people want $90usd. They are out of their minds. How cute is this hat canister though?
> 
> View attachment 733748
> View attachment 733749


That hat canister is so cute! They keep pumping out so much new stuff, so my want list just seems to keep growing! Lol. I’m pretty sure that hat is going to be online, so I’m hoping I’ll be able to catch it when it first comes on, I’ve been pretty lucky with getting the online stuff before it sells out.


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m going to go out on a limb and say that if you haven’t seen anything yet, it’s because someone’s beating you to it. I know there are areas that are behind with receiving shipments, but people are clearing the shelves as fast as the stuff is being put out. Majority of the stores in my area are still bare, not one single Halloween item, but I know for a fact they’ve gotten stuff in. There are just tons and tons of resellers and it just keeps getting worse.


I think my store is just behind. When I was there on Tuesday there weren't bare shelves and they were still trying to get rid of some Easter stuff. If anyone wants Easter stuff, I could get you that I guess...I'm going every Tuesday until they put something out so we'll see next Tuesday.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> That hat canister is so cute! They keep pumping out so much new stuff, so my want list just seems to keep growing! Lol. I’m pretty sure that hat is going to be online, so I’m hoping I’ll be able to catch it when it first comes on, I’ve been pretty lucky with getting the online stuff before it sells out.


Same! There's so much cute stuff this year. And since I'm moving into my very first apartment with out roommates, I am completely unchecked when it comes to decor. I have this vision of my halloween coffee bar in my head and the baby boo cauldron would make the perfect sugar dish. I want the cauldron shakers for cinnamon and cocoa powder. 

My Homesense is starting to get halloween stuff in so Im hoping RD isn't far behind. It sucks to see all the RD poachers, I joined a facebook group and I'm appalled. My local community works together and never shelf clears. We always alert each other to new items in stores. The sheer greed of the FB groups has blown me away.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

dbruner said:


> I love the colored mugs, although I don't usually go for the Rae Dunn stuff. Last year I noticed a good amount at HG's around here so I will keep my eyes open for anything you guys post. Am planning a run this weekend.


thank you !


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I wouldn't mind one or two of these , I've started growing my own herbs and would love to put some in this.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I think this is going to be extra hard this year. I went to Target yesterday morning and it is next to our HG, they didn't open until 11 and it was like 1025 and there was a line outside waiting to get in. After I did my Target thing, I went over there. One guy got most of the stuff, filled a cart full of those large cauldrons. He said he had been waiting since 5 am. I knew it was crazy but I didn't really realize it was that crazy. But within 1 minute....seriously ....it was gone. 
About 12 large cauldrons, several of the little baby ones, salt and pepper shakers and a few mugs, they got it all so fast that I hadn't even reached the aisle and they had it in carts and hands. No one else stands a chance.
I'm not the kind to stand out there like that.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I think this is going to be extra hard this year. I went to Target yesterday morning and it is next to our HG, they didn't open until 11 and it was like 1025 and there was a line outside waiting to get in. After I did my Target thing, I went over there. One guy got most of the stuff, filled a cart full of those large cauldrons. He said he had been waiting since 5 am. I knew it was crazy but I didn't really realize it was that crazy. But within 1 minute....seriously ....it was gone.
> About 12 large cauldrons, several of the little baby ones, salt and pepper shakers and a few mugs, they got it all so fast that I hadn't even reached the aisle and they had it in carts and hands. No one else stands a chance.
> I'm not the kind to stand out there like that.


That is just rude!! Seriously, this year has been so stressful & we dont need jerks like that making matters worse. I dont even collect the stuff but if I see it I'll buy it for you peeps as long as you pay me back.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

disembodiedvoice said:


> View attachment 733788
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind one or two of these , I've started growing my own herbs and would love to put some in this.


If I see one I'll grab it for you


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

What makes it even worse is that they aren't buying all that because they want it, they resell it on mercari for crazy crazy prices. The green poison mug goes for 75 dollars or more. It costs 5.99 at HG or TJM. No way, its not even that cute but people buy this stuff of mercari all the time. I'm not getting robbed.


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

My Marshalls had a couple things today. They had one endcap and a couple pumpkins by the planters.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I was in NC yesterday, didn't find anything really. A few non Halloween things , they had 2 cauldrons that say witch's brew. I got them but they are spoken for already and then they had black and orange trick/treat mugs. literally all they had , went to HG and Marshalls, Marahalls had zero Halloween. I was hoping to find a a green or purple mug but no. Nothing anyone here has posted. I'm still on the look here locally though so don't give up.


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

My search came up empty yesterday at HG's and Marshalls as well. Marshall's was baaaaarely starting to put things out (there were literally 4 "halloween" decorations) and HG's had no Rae Dunn in sight. I'll try again next week!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi everyone! I love this stuff, too. I’m looking for a coffee mug and the dog treat container. I’m about to start my Halloween goodies search and will also look for any items you all want as well! (I’m in Texas)


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Which mug are you looking for Holly Haunter ?


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Which mug are you looking for Holly Haunter ?


Really any one-I really love the cauldron shaped ones, the black/orange, the Hocus pocus, boo, witch. I also love the black/purple, purple and green but I think those are really tough to come by. The only ones I really don’t like are the ones that say “Witch, please” and “hanging with my ghoulies” lol.
I’m planning a trip to HG next week so I’m going to be on the lookout.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

With covid and many people out of work due to layoffs it’s possible some of these “collectors” are selling to help pay rent. You never know. If sold on floating auction well then people are setting the price on it. I’ve been in a few stores the last two weeks and zip on the halloween colors. Only things I spotted were the cream color items, non halloween. So glad I don’t want any for myself.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Want!! Just sayen...


----------



## msim (Sep 29, 2007)

IowaGuy said:


> Want!! Just sayen...
> View attachment 734221





IowaGuy said:


> Want!! Just sayen...
> View attachment 734221


Hi Iowa Guy-
I have this. Got it years ago from Grandin Road at 50% off. It is a fabulous inflatable, but due to it's size is prone to try and sail away! I have to set it towards the back due to all the tethers to hold it down as it has tripped me multiple times! I didn't get to use it last year due to horrible weather. 
Hope you are able to track one down!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

On TJ Maxx there was a Rae Dunn black pumpkin canister on the website when I looked this morning. But it was already sold out lol. They do put that stuff online now and then if you feel like checking the website at all hours and taking a chance on it being shipped!


----------



## Ravenmagick (Sep 3, 2019)

Thank you for this thread. We are doing a witchy theme this year in the foyer and dinning area. I’m looking for the RD Halloween mugs (Hocus Pocus, Magic, Poison) and for the cauldron mugs. If anyone gets any extras I would love the chance to get them please. I’m not a RD collector but a Halloween one. Thank you


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

this came online tonight but i stumbled upon it too late! It was 24 dollars the boo pumpkin cannister was online around the same time on tj maxx it was 19.99


----------



## Sarah-Is-Spooky (Aug 28, 2017)

I saw Marshalls and TJ Maxx both had a couple of online listings earlier this morning but when I tried to add to my cart they say unavailable! I'm in SoCal and am doing quite a bit of hunting on my lunch breaks. If there is anyone else nearby who wants to help out, I HAVE seen the dog bowls and canisters mutliple times, some of the candles, but not any mugs at all. Honestly I'd be too afraid to ship and break them but I'm open to buddying up with anyone in Orange County or LA.

I'm on the hunt for the Fright Night mug with candy corn (it comes in a 2 pack). It really bums me out to see shelves bare since I know so many people are flipping. I'm not a huge Rae Dunn fan, but gosh her Halloween is too cute!


----------



## wicked_spoopy (Aug 16, 2019)

FYI for NorCal folks, I just saw the larger Halloween pet bowls and 2 "tricks for dog treats" black canisters at the Seaside HG. Nothing else tho. :/ All our shelves are still really bare.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Sarah-Is-Spooky said:


> I saw Marshalls and TJ Maxx both had a couple of online listings earlier this morning but when I tried to add to my cart they say unavailable! I'm in SoCal and am doing quite a bit of hunting on my lunch breaks. If there is anyone else nearby who wants to help out, I HAVE seen the dog bowls and canisters mutliple times, some of the candles, but not any mugs at all. Honestly I'd be too afraid to ship and break them but I'm open to buddying up with anyone in Orange County or LA.
> 
> I'm on the hunt for the Fright Night mug with candy corn (it comes in a 2 pack). It really bums me out to see shelves bare since I know so many people are flipping. I'm not a huge Rae Dunn fan, but gosh her Halloween is too cute!
> 
> View attachment 734659


Same here i work nights 7-7 saw the same thing not sure whats going on with the site but i have seen the same things pop up multiple times but always out of stock when i try to add to cart! I would team up but am more north ( by san luis obispo area ) still will keep an eye out for stuff anyone may be interested in!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in a TJM after picking up some groceries and nada for RD halloween. Some halloween has started to make it to the shelves so either already picked up or too early looking.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm planning to hit up our local HomeGoods tomorrow and hopefully I will be able to find something for someone!!


----------



## Sarah-Is-Spooky (Aug 28, 2017)

Found some tumblers this afternoon on my lunch break in Torrance, CA. There was a gal there with an entire cart full of mugs and cookie jars or canisters and a couple of travel mugs. I was able to snag a few travel mugs for family members for Christmas, but I wish I had been at the store sooner!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Nice! I went to Homegoods and TJ Maxx today and found...NOTHiNG. :-( there were a few non-Halloween dog bowls and a mug that said Papa. I’m hoping to go again next week!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

That black witch's hat and the black BOO pumpkin were back online this morning as well as a purple baking pan that said monster mash. all gone of course the time I got there. it let you add it to your cart but when you view cart, tells you sorry not available your item has been removed. Have to get up early online just like in the stores


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Cheese & crackers. I feel sorry for the collectors of this stuff because it's like you just can't get a break over the resellers.


----------



## ThedaBara (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey everyone! Went to my local TJ Maxx and found these two:








The woman in front of me loaded her cart with the last three Witch, Please mugs 
There were about six of these left and I took two so at least two people can have these if they’re interested. The mug on the left has a small chip on the bottom








First come first serve, all I ask is for the price of the mug(shown) and shipping and handling to your state. Please DM me! I’m gonna go now to make sure that’s an option I have available.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

ThedaBara said:


> Hey everyone! Went to my local TJ Maxx and found these two:
> View attachment 735136
> 
> The woman in front of me loaded her cart with the last three Witch, Please mugs
> ...





RCIAG said:


> Cheese & crackers. I feel sorry for the collectors of this stuff because it's like you just can't get a break over the resellers.


I suppose as long as people keep paying crazy prices from re-sellers, they will keep doing what they are doing.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> That black witch's hat and the black BOO pumpkin were back online this morning as well as a purple baking pan that said monster mash. all gone of course the time I got there. it let you add it to your cart but when you view cart, tells you sorry not available your item has been removed. Have to get up early online just like in the stores
> View attachment 734990


I think you would be more likely to find it in store than online! I have been studying ( my hubby says obsessing) the situation ( lol I'm ocd like that) first you have to find out the exact times that they post the items online ( sitting at your computer all day refreshing your screen frequently) once you find out some of the times you have to ( a few minutes before said time ) start constantly hitting the refresh button and hope it pops up so you can get it in your cart quick enough to check out as it can disappear from the cart as well. Then ...........even if you get it in your cart , pay for it. who knows you might get the dreaded parts of your order were not available email! It seems that they are aware of the reseller problem and only sell a certain amount on line at a time as the same items show up frequently such as the BOO pumpkin and that darn witch hat canister ( thats the one I was wanting) I managed to get 2 of a ceramic ghost that has BOO written on it but the email that says my order has shipped did not include them! These items when posted online are gone within 90 seconds! 



RCIAG said:


> Cheese & crackers. I feel sorry for the collectors of this stuff because it's like you just can't get a break over the resellers.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Malicious said:


> I think you would be more likely to find it in store than online! I have been studying ( my hubby says obsessing) the situation ( lol I'm ocd like that) first you have to find out the exact times that they post the items online ( sitting at your computer all day refreshing your screen frequently) once you find out some of the times you have to ( a few minutes before said time ) start constantly hitting the refresh button and hope it pops up so you can get it in your cart quick enough to check out as it can disappear from the cart as well. Then ...........even if you get it in your cart , pay for it. who knows you might get the dreaded parts of your order were not available email! It seems that they are aware of the reseller problem and only sell a certain amount on line at a time as the same items show up frequently such as the BOO pumpkin and that darn witch hat canister ( thats the one I was wanting) I managed to get 2 of a ceramic ghost that has BOO written on it but the email that says my order has shipped did not include them! These items when posted online are gone within 90 seconds!


yep , it's crazy. I have zero chance of finding things in store here. We have people who wait outside the store at starting at 5 and 6 am, several have inside info to let them know what they got on the truck and when its going out. they barge through the door and if they can't fit it all in their hands they will stand there with there hands on it as a place holder until a buddy runs to get a cart. Its insane and I am not going to the store anymore. They don't put it out in small doses throughout the day so everyone has a chance , they put everything out first thing so its gone within 2 minutes of the doors opening. People showing up to store at any other time of the day have zero idea it was ever there.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

If anyone finds the black "Haunted" mug with the Haunted House topper, the "Licks for Treats" or "Trick for Dog Treats" treat container, or a cauldron mug (any color!), please let me know! I would love those!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi everyone! I found this at TJ Maxx yesterday. Any takers?


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

The stores near me have nothing compared to what I've seen on this thread. Maybe if I'm lucky I might find cute dish towels but thats it.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Oops


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Nox Eterna said:


> I'm curious what do the mugs with toppers sell for in the real world?
> I wish I had seen your post sooner


My “Spooky” mug with the Jack O’Lantern topper was $9.99 at TJ Maxx


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Fate was on my side.
We went to Home Goods looking for new pillows & I found the only RD mug cauldron I wanted the "Hocus Pocus" That's because my cats are named: "Hocus & Pocus"
"Edited misspelling"


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> Fate was on my side.
> We went to Home Goods looking for new pillows & I found the only RD mug cauldron I wanted the "Hocus Pocus" That's because my cats our named: "Hocus & Pocus"


Lucky! It was meant to be


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

ThedaBara said:


> Thank you so much for this thread! My local HomeGoods is already putting some of the Rae Dunn items out, but I've already spotted re-sellers hoarding things
> 
> Ok, so I don't need *all* of these, but just one would be awesome and greatly appreciated(especially if it's the doggie treats canisters)
> View attachment 733676
> ...


Found the doggy cannister seems you were first in asking for that and one. Send me a Private message if you still want it!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> The sad part is , I just want a couple mugs. Not asking for the world, not asking for the whole collection and they just won't leave anything for other folks. There is one particular guy here who loads up everything, even the other Dunnies talk carap about him. I can go to a store and several different times of the day and he will be there each time. It's crazy really.



check your private messages


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped into a TJMaxx today and still nothing to be seen or had. I like some of what you guys have found and maybe the closest I’ll get to seeing it LOL. Not looking for myself but can understand your frustration.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Stopped into a TJMaxx today and still nothing to be seen or had. I like some of what you guys have found and maybe the closest I’ll get to seeing it LOL. Not looking for myself but can understand your frustration.


The key is to definitely get yourself a “Dunn buddy”. I wouldn’t have found half of what I did without mine!

Oh and the savageness doesn’t even end with Rae Dunn. Apparently TJM has patterned with Johanna Parker and is offering 2 items online....a cat cookie jar and a ghost cookie jar, but trying to get it has been like chasing ghosts (no pun intended!). If you look on EBay, there is no shortage of asshats upselling them


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

a few of us were lucky enough to get the johanna parker cookie jars! I got the cat. I was disappointed tho as there was a blemish on the front bottom part ( its not a hugely noticeable one but I know its there) i was able to fix the problem by turning the bottom of the canister around!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ahhhh, very lucky! I missed it, and they were doing another restock and missed that too apparently. Did you buy it from TJs or from somewhere else? I wasn’t sure if this was exclusive to TJs or not.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

yes it was TJ Maxx i haven't seen it on Marshalls as of yet


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I haven’t come across the links for Marshall’s, so I wonder if it will be just on TJs. I have been doing a lot of URL sleuthing for both sites


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

😁I'm not quite that sophisticated but have a lot of free time. However it's costing my pocketbook lol you say oh that rae dunn stuff meh but once you get one thing it kinda snowballs ( especially that halloween stuff that"s so cute) . I know the resellers are an issue but I saw a video of a gal who is a collector ....those gals are crazy and there is probably alot of them out there! Sierra also has rae dunn that is where I found the mugs.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh trust me I know all about the snowballing!  
It all started with a mug for me 2 years ago (bought off Mercari, no less) and now my collection is probably something you’d see in an episode of Hoarders. I’d look for a support group but no ones kidding anybody, it would just be a bunch of of enablers in a room discussing their last or next hunt.

URL sleuthing is actually how I’ve managed to get a lot of the online stuff. Even those sell out within minutes but if you have the URL beforehand, it helps. Not always, because there’s a few things I still haven’t managed to get, but enough for me to snag some of the other things.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I’m looking for the mini potion pots. Are they only being sold at Marshall’s? Thanks


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes, as far as I know, the mini potion cauldrons were only being found at Marshall’s.


----------



## Ravenmagick (Sep 3, 2019)

mb24 said:


> I’m looking for the mini potion pots. Are they only being sold at Marshall’s? Thanks


I hope you’re able to get some. I’ve seen them on Instagram and they are cool. I never find anything at my local stores so I’m not even going to put them on my list 🤣. Good luck to you!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

mb24 said:


> I’m looking for the mini potion pots. Are they only being sold at Marshall’s? Thanks


I'm not sure what the mini potion pots are. Sound cute though. I have decided I don't really want anything. Too difficult and I just dont have any more room for storage. I am still looking for others but I have not seen anything halloween.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

This is not my photo but here are a few of the different small/mini cauldrons that are out there. The teeny tiny ones are salt & pepper shakers.


----------

